# Bearded dragon won't eat greens



## Louie cypher (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi members

I recently became a bearded dragon owner totally by surprise my son came home with it , basically in his pocket , we knew nothing about how to care for him , he looked really unhealthy and was covered in mites , I am glad to say we have had him for two months now and he is doing great he has a new viv with all the correct equipment , correct temps a basking spot and cool spot all mites have gone ( we named him Gizmo ) he loves hoppers , we use nutrabol and calcium dust , this site really helped us learn how to care for him , thanks for all the great advice that is available on here the whore family has grown to love him , they do make great pets. However we are still new to this and he will not eat any greens we have tried everything , he hasn't eaten any since we've had him bit worried about this as it's a main part of a healthy beardies diet we think he his 9 months old , he is not starving though , as I said he loves his hoppers any help with getting him to eat his greens would be really appreciated , thanks


----------



## doey (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry but i know nothing on keeping beardies but that typo is amazing:lol2:


----------



## Louie cypher (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice one for pointing that typo out Doey just read it back the whore family :lol2:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

That is one heck of a typo!

I got my beardie Dirk on saturday and he seems to enjoy his greens. What sort of greens are you offering? The breeder I got mine from said kale is quite good along with butternut squash oh and Raddicio (If I have spelt that right). I have read that dandelions are eaten redily when they are available. Please don't take my words as absolute though as I am still very much learing myself (my experience is with shelled creatures) 

It would be quite hard to guess his age accuratley. I have a book that says 9 months old would mean he would be approximatley 9-12 inches. Not sure if that is accurate it's just what I read.

The only thing with the greens is to keep offering them to him.


----------



## ChoreDodger (Feb 5, 2014)

When ours didn't take them readily, i used to put them in his bowl on top of some mealworms. The worms made the greens wriggle (like worms) and he snapped them up!


----------



## Bithellio (Aug 1, 2011)

ChoreDodger said:


> When ours didn't take them readily, i used to put them in his bowl on top of some mealworms. The worms made the greens wriggle (like worms) and he snapped them up!



This is what me and a fiend did when his 2 year old refused to start eating greens (2yr old beardie that is :whistling2: ) and it seems their eating "reflex" if you will (that sounded clever :2thumb is movement based ... you can even get them to play bug splat on a smartphone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## siannlewis (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't feed my beardie live everyday, I keep it to every other day or every 3 sometimes! Maybe he's becoming fussy because he's getting so much live and doesn't want the green stuff! I know that can happen as I have been told a few times since I got mine! It's quite important for a beardie to have greens in his daily diet as they take a lot of water from the greens! Maybe try as choredodger said and put it on top of some mealworms or something! Or even try putting something colourful in with the greens, sometimes I put sweet red bell pepper in with Khaleesi's greens (red peppers are apparently okay in moderation!)


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

As said above, some omnivores may not like eating greens but if you put same meal worms in with it they tend to snap them up right away.
My bearded dragon prefers fruit to veg, she loves her berries always eats them first and leaves the veg to last and sometimes she just leaves it anyway haha.


----------

